# Pork Belly Question - Misleading Internal Temp's (165f to 205f!?)



## gaz0001 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I have 2 small pieces of Pork Belly to cook up tomorrow.

I will do it 2 ways. The fattier piece i will use for burnt ends.
Burnt ends are always suggested on the web to be cooked to 200-205c. So that what ill do.


But for the sliced pork belly (I will smoke for as a 1KG slab) - i am reading and watching things on youtube that are telling me different internal temperatures. Some are saying pull at 165f IT, and some are saying leave until 200-205f IT.
What's the score here? What temp should i cook it til?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 5, 2021)

When I am doing pork belly, I cook it based on what I want to do with it after.  If I want to end up slicing it and cooking like typical breakfast bacon, then I pull it at about 155.  It’s done taking in smoke but it’s not so over cooked that it will be tough when you throw it in a frying pan later.  
Burnt ends or pork belly that I will cut into hunks and toss in a fryer later I cook to 205.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 5, 2021)

If you are cooking it for slices to eat right away I go to the 205 range. I do that even if I am going to slice and crisp it after. There’s so much fat it’s hard to mess it up and if you don’t get the fat rendered it’s not good.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 5, 2021)

Why cook the belly for slicing if you are going to cook it before you eat it?


----------



## gaz0001 (Jun 5, 2021)

OK Thanks everyone. 

I'll just cook it up to 205f and have done with it!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 5, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Why cook the belly for slicing if you are going to cook it before you eat it?


It’s really more of a colder smoke to get that beautiful smoked flavor that we all love.  It also tightens up the meat and breaks down the proteins to make it more like traditional bacon we buy in a store and not just pork belly.


----------



## gaz0001 (Jun 5, 2021)

What do you reckon in terms of time for this small piece of belly?

Thwyre are around 1kg per piece. 

Around 4 hours at 275f?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2021)

I don't  cook my pork belly until it's time to cook it...  I cold smoke it below 70F... slice and wrap and vac pack and freeze.....

Bacon hanging in the cold smoker.....


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 5, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I don't  cook my pork belly until it's time to cook it...  I cold smoke it below 70F... slice and wrap and vac pack and freeze.....
> 
> Bacon hanging in the cold smoker.....
> View attachment 499016


Yours is cured though correct? I get the impression the OP is doing  fresh belly.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

Lots of folks smoke uncured Pork Belly like a roast. It gets sliced and eaten straight from the smoker. I've not tried this but is on my to do list. It sounds great but not for folks that Trim and remove every scrap of Fat from Pulled Pork or other meat.  Along with smoke fresh belly, I'm into giving GUA BAO a shot. Thick sliced Pork Belly Braised in Soy Sauce and aromatic spices then eaten on Steamed Buns...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2021)

If you are smoking/cooking it as a main or side dish, the USDA recommends smoke cooking all uncured meat at 225F or higher, and you can remove from the heat/smoke at any temperature above 145F...


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Lots of folks smoke uncured Pork Belly like a roast. It gets sliced and eaten straight from the smoker. I've not tried this but is on my to do list. It sounds great but not for folks that Trim and remove every scrap of Fat from Pulled Pork or other meat.  Along with smoke fresh belly, I'm into giving GUA BAO a shot. Thick sliced Pork Belly Braised in Soy Sauce and aromatic spices then eaten on Steamed Buns...JJ


I’m a huge fan of uncured belly. Love doing PBBE’s  but also love slices. Slices are great to slice when up to temp and then crisp on a grill or CI pan. You are on the money on the fat :) , my wife removes all fat from foods and hence hates pork belly lol.


----------



## Millberry (Sep 17, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’m a huge fan of uncured belly. Love doing PBBE’s  but also love slices. Slices are great to slice when up to temp and then crisp on a grill or CI pan. You are on the money on the fat :) , my wife removes all fat from foods and hence hates pork belly lol.


Could you explain "Crisp up on the grill"?


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 17, 2021)

Millberry said:


> Could you explain "Crisp up on the grill"?


I like to take the finished belly, cut 1/4 inch slices and crispy rhe slices up on a super hot grill , griddle or cast iron pan.


----------



## Millberry (Sep 18, 2021)

now that sounds good--real good. Thanks so much


----------



## Millberry (Sep 18, 2021)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh NOW I see. You left the Rind on yours.  I by mine at Costco---no rind..Thanks


----------



## gaz0001 (Sep 18, 2021)

I've got good at pork these days thanks to the help from the forum members.
Done another 5kg over the last week.

If I am doing cured pork belly bacon, I pull at 150f.
Sliced or cubed belly at 185 - 190f.
Pulled/Shredded Belly 205f
Porn Belly Burnt ends 210f
Crackle skin - Eyeball


These numbers work great for me.

Some piggy p*rn attached.


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 18, 2021)

gaz0001 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 2 small pieces of Pork Belly to cook up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


The last time i did bellies and pulled them at 165, they immediately went back on the smoker for more time.  In my opinion, you won’t render enough fat for them to be good.


----------

